# Officer commended for rescue



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Officer commended for rescue
Monday, February 21, 2005
By JENNIFER PICARD

BELCHERTOWN - Belchertown Police Officer Neil T. Lozier has earned kudos from town officials for his quick thinking, which saved the life of a woman Jan. 19, according to Police Chief Francis R. Fox.

Lozier, 28, received a commendation from the chief, and selectmen honored his effort with an award Feb. 7.

Lozier was working the night shift Jan. 19 when dispatchers advised him of a 38-year-old, potentially suicidal woman who was missing. The woman, from Amherst, was headed to Belchertown, Fox said.

Lozier had a hunch she'd be in the Bay Road area near the Amherst town line. He drove to a self-storage facility off Bay Road and caught a glimpse of the woman's car, with its flashers on and snow accumulating on it.

Inside the car were some empty prescription bottles. The woman, whom police declined to identify, was barely responsive, but seemed to be staring at him, Lozier said. He immediately called for an ambulance.

"In my opinion, he saved her life," Fox said of Lozier. "(Lozier) took the extra initiative to go into that area and looked around."

Lozier said he hopes the woman is faring better.

"I'm kind of interested in the whole follow-up on it. I'd like to see how she's doing. Hopefully, she's getting the proper care," Lozier said.

Lozier is a former college campus police officer who lives in Belchertown. He has been a Belchertown cop for three years, under full-time status for the last two years.

http://www.masslive.com/hampfrank/republican/index.ssf?/base/news-9/110897567774771.xml


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

:t: Nice job! And nice job to a chief who gives credit where credit is due!


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Good job. I echo the comment about the Chief, glad to see credit being given. It does not happen enough!


----------



## bikecop34 (Jul 15, 2004)

=D> Job well done, Neil! Your former coworkers at that unnamed college are proud of you!


----------

